# Neuer Monitor gesucht ; Anforderungen:  21:9 Format / 29 Zoll Diagonale / IPS Panel



## Norisk699 (12. Juni 2013)

Leider dauert die Marktreife bis OCULIS RIFT noch eine ganze Weile und ich habe ernsthafte Bedenken wegen meiner starken Kurzsichtigkeit und der Kompatibilität dieses potentiellen Wunderwerks der Technik mit meinen -6,5 / -5,5 Dioptrien 
Und wegen "schnell mal Oculus-Riften" werd ich sicher nicht extra Kontaktlinsen einsetzen... Das ist zu unpraktisch.


Also bin ich -wie bereits im Titel beschrieben-  wohl auf der Suche nach einem *29 Zoll   21:9   Monitor mit IPS Panel*. GERNE darf er auch *VESA-kompatibel *sein (Wandhalterung).


Hierzu habe ich an die Community einige Fragen:

1.
Hat hier im Forum schon jemand einen (egal welches Fabrikat) 21:9 Monitor mit 29 Zoll?
*Mich würde brennend* *ein Foto interessieren, auf dem ein 16:9 27 Zoll Monitor NEBEN einem 21:9 29 Zoll Monitor zu sehen ist.*
Eigentlich müsste der Bildschirm des 29er ETWAS KLEINER sein (~ 7 cm breiter aber dafür 5 cm weniger hoch)...
Mich würde interessieren wie das in der Praxis vom Größenunterschied aussieht.
Also falls jemand noch seinen "alten" 27er 16:9 rumstehen hat und schon bei einem neuen 29er 21:9 zugeschlagen hat... BITTE BITTE FOTO 
Wär echt super!
Ich habe lediglich das hier gefunden (für andere Interessierte):
http://data.mactechnews.de/445508.png

2. 
Derzeit befeuere ich meinen 27 Zoll 16:9 Monitor (Ein Samsung P2770FH Review mit Video vom User kazzig hier zu finden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...w-samsung-syncmaster-p2770fh.html#post2486227) mit einer   GTX 570 OC (800/1000/1600).
Das wird für die dann höhere Auflösung von 2560x1080 (statt bisher 1920x1080) wohl etwas zu wenig sein.
Ich werde mir wohl eine GTX 770 dazu gönnen (oder das entsprechende AMD-Pendant 7970 GHZ...ich tendiere aber im Moment zu NVIDIA).
Das dürfte dann sicher reichen, auch die *"nur" 2 GB-Version... Oder sollte man sich bei dieser Auflösung schon die 4GB-Variante näher anschauen?*
Hauptsächliches Einsatzgebiet werden  F1 2012 bzw. 2013 von Codemasters sein (mit HD-Texturen-Mod) und sobald es raus ist muss natürlich GTA 5 ordentlich performen.
Achja, Halflife 3 sollte auch laufen 
Ich gehe davon aus dass das bereits mit der 2 GB-Version kein Problem darstellen dürfte...
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht der klassische BF3/4 oder Crysis 1/2/3-Texturmod-Spieler der jetzt ein Problem wegen der "schwachen" 770er kriegen sollte... oder sehe ich das falsch... *g*

3.
*Hat hier im Forum jemand Tipps für einigermaßen gut spieletaugliche Monitore mit den oben genannten Spezifikationen?*
Bisher habe ich den LG 29EA93-P gefunden (wichtig: nur die zweite Revision nehmen = Rev01). 
Der wäre verdächtig/verführerisch günstig mit 450 €...


4.
FALLS jemand zufällig einen 21:9 IPS Monitor mit ÜBER 29 Zoll kennt oder weiß dass etwas derzeit geplant ist von einem Hersteller... für diese Info wäre ich auch dankbar. 
Mit 30-32 Zoll 21:9 könnte ich auch leben


----------



## Special-PK (13. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ein stolzer Besitzer von einem *LG 29EB93-P* und ich kann dir den ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen. 

Zu 1 bis 4 kann ich z.B. nur sagen, dass 4 GB vram keine Voraussetzung sind ( vielleicht nur 1 MB unterschied von 1920x1080 zu 2560x1080). Bei der Grafikkarte kann man schon fast dass selbe wie zur Speicherauslastung behaupten. Aber mit einer gtx570 ist vielleicht ein Upgrade zu empfehlen, besonders wenn du dir GTA 5 hohlen willst, weil das wird bestimmt wie GTA 4 ordentlich Cpu und Gpu Leistung brauchen.

Als Fazit kann ich dir nur sagen, dass der Kauf eines 21:9 Monitor für mich persönlich gelohnt hat. Bei meinen alten Monitor konnte man immer ein leichtes Summen hören( sehr nervig) und dann noch immer diese enorme Hitzeentwicklung. 
Aber das Beste am 21:9 ist einfach die Breite mit den 2560 Pixel. Der Unterschied ist einfach so extrem, wie der Umstieg von 4:3 auf 16:9.


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Juni 2013)

Special-PK schrieb:


> Ich bin ein stolzer Besitzer von einem *LG 29EB93-P* und ich kann dir den ohne schlechtes Gewissen empfehlen.
> 
> Zu 1 bis 4 kann ich z.B. nur sagen, dass 4 GB vram keine Voraussetzung sind ( vielleicht nur 1 MB unterschied von 1920x1080 zu 2560x1080). Bei der Grafikkarte kann man schon fast dass selbe wie zur Speicherauslastung behaupten. Aber mit einer gtx570 ist vielleicht ein Upgrade zu empfehlen, besonders wenn du dir GTA 5 hohlen willst, weil das wird bestimmt wie GTA 4 ordentlich Cpu und Gpu Leistung brauchen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich persönlich war erschrocken wie schlecht die ganze Palette der Ultra-Breitbild-Monitore im Test der PCGH 05/2013 weggekommen ist.

Es war die Rede von Schlieren und Corona und so weiter und als Fazit  "bedingt" spieltauglich... hört sich nach einem Alptraum an... 
Aber die subjektiven Berichte der Community hier und auch in anderen Foren sagen wiederum dass allein die Bildqualität z.B. des von Dir genannten Monitors FÜR einen Wechsel spricht.


----------



## DasRegal (14. Juni 2013)

Also ich kann das mit der Spieletauglichkeit "bedingt" nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin ja der erste hier im Forum gewesen der einen 21:9er hatte und habe meinen Dell ja jetzt auch schon ein halbes Jahr. Ich zocke nur Shooter und habe absolut 0 Probleme. Ich kann bei ruckartigen Bewegungen keine Schlieren entdecken. Der Inputlag stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar. Ich hatte vorher einen 2ms BenQ und hatte keine Probleme auf den Dell umzusteigen.



> Zu 1 bis 4 kann ich z.B. nur sagen, dass 4 GB vram keine Voraussetzung sind ( vielleicht nur 1 MB unterschied von 1920x1080 zu 2560x1080). Bei der Grafikkarte kann man schon fast dass selbe wie zur Speicherauslastung behaupten. Aber mit einer gtx570 ist vielleicht ein Upgrade zu empfehlen, besonders wenn du dir GTA 5 hohlen willst, weil das wird bestimmt wie GTA 4 ordentlich Cpu und Gpu Leistung brauchen.


Muss ich ganz klar sagen, stimmt so nicht. Zum teil verbrauchen die Spiele 30% mehr VRam. Ich habe eine GTX 570 mit 2,5GB Ram und die reicht massig. Kaum ein Spiel kommt über 1,5GB. Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Crysis 2/3 oder Medal of Honor Warfighter durchbrechen aber auch gerne mal die 2GB Marke.
Steht aber auch alles in meinem Review:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/257780-review-dell-u2913wm-21-9-29-zoll-mit-grossem-ultra-widescreen-gaming-test-und-wie-viel-vram-braucht-man-wirklich-2560x1080-spiele-update.html


----------



## Norisk699 (14. Juni 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> Also ich kann das mit der Spieletauglichkeit "bedingt" nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin ja der erste hier im Forum gewesen der einen 21:9er hatte und habe meinen Dell ja jetzt auch schon ein halbes Jahr. Ich zocke nur Shooter und habe absolut 0 Probleme. Ich kann bei ruckartigen Bewegungen keine Schlieren entdecken. Der Inputlag stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar. Ich hatte vorher einen 2ms BenQ und hatte keine Probleme auf den Dell umzusteigen.
> 
> 
> Muss ich ganz klar sagen, stimmt so nicht. Zum teil verbrauchen die Spiele 30% mehr VRam. Ich habe eine GTX 570 mit 2,5GB Ram und die reicht massig. Kaum ein Spiel kommt über 1,5GB. Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Crysis 2/3 oder Medal of Honor Warfighter durchbrechen aber auch gerne mal die 2GB Marke.
> ...


 

Mich wundert es auch immer wieder wie kritisch PCGH da beim Test ist. Ich meine, Kritik ist schön und gut und besser als wenn man zu unkritisch zu Werke geht, aber wenigstens beim SUBJEKTIVEN Eindruck hätte PCGH ein "spieletauglich" vergeben können, immerhin haben die echten User in den Foren nur positives zu berichten...
Ich persönlich habe mich aufgrund des Tests in PCGH 05/2013 (zu diesem Zeitpunkt vor 2-3 Monaten) nämlich klar GEGEN einen 21:9er entschieden. Jetzt nach User-Reviews und positiven Forenberichten denke ich wiederum anders...

Allein wegen dem IPS-Panel wär der Wechsel ein Fest für meine Augen... Mein Samsung P2770FH ist zwar reaktionsschnell, groß (27" 16:9) und macht ein ordentliches Bild, aber es ist halt nur ein billiges TN-Panel...

Naja, aufgrund deines Reviews bin ich immerhin schon (bevor ich den Thread aufgemacht habe) zu dem Schluss gekommen dass meine 570er (ich hab die 1,25GB-Variante) zu schwach auf der Brust ist. SLI bringt da auch nix weil es verdoppelt den VRam ja nicht...
Und wenn ich schon mal beim Einkaufen bin... Die 770er lacht mich ohnehin schon ganz unabhängig von dem Wunsch nach einem 21:9er an 

570er für 150 verkaufen -->770er für 350 kaufen --> 200 € Investition und wieder ~ 2 Jahre Ruhe im Karton...äh...Tower.
Ausserdem passt die 770er sowieso besser zu meinem i5 3570k auf 3,9/4,0 Ghz.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2013)

> ich habe ernsthafte Bedenken wegen meiner starken Kurzsichtigkeit und der Kompatibilität dieses potentiellen Wunderwerks der Technik mit meinen -6,5 / -5,5 Dioptrien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Die Fehlsichtigkeitskorrektur erfolgt bei der Ocolus über austauschbare Linsen; bisher sind drei verschiedene verfügbar, wenn die Brille auf dem Markt ist wird sich die Auswahl aber wohl erhöhen, schlimmstenfalls kannst du auch welche anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Special-PK (15. Juni 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war erschrocken wie schlecht die ganze Palette der Ultra-Breitbild-Monitore im Test der PCGH 05/2013 weggekommen ist.
> 
> Es war die Rede von Schlieren und Corona und so weiter und als Fazit  "bedingt" spieltauglich... hört sich nach einem Alptraum an...
> Aber die subjektiven Berichte der Community hier und auch in anderen Foren sagen wiederum dass allein die Bildqualität z.B. des von Dir genannten Monitors FÜR einen Wechsel spricht.



Also Korona kommt bei meinen nur, wenn ich Overdrive auf "schnell" stelle. Solange man auf normal lässt hat man ca. 30ms Inputlag und ein super Bild. Aber zum Thema Inputlag, z.B. reicht es schon bei den Nvidia Treiber die max. vorgerenderten Einzelbilder von 3 auf 1 zu ändern (60Fps bei 1000ms sind es 33ms Ersparnis beim Input (also Maus/Tasta -> Bild -> LCD)).



DasRegal schrieb:


> Also ich kann das mit der Spieletauglichkeit "bedingt" nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin ja der erste hier im Forum gewesen der einen 21:9er hatte und habe meinen Dell ja jetzt auch schon ein halbes Jahr. Ich zocke nur Shooter und habe absolut 0 Probleme. Ich kann bei ruckartigen Bewegungen keine Schlieren entdecken. Der Inputlag stellt für mich auch kein Problem dar. Ich hatte vorher einen 2ms BenQ und hatte keine Probleme auf den Dell umzusteigen.
> 
> 
> Muss ich ganz klar sagen, stimmt so nicht. Zum teil verbrauchen die Spiele 30% mehr VRam. Ich habe eine GTX 570 mit 2,5GB Ram und die reicht massig. Kaum ein Spiel kommt über 1,5GB. Spiele wie Battlefield 3, Crysis 2/3 oder Medal of Honor Warfighter durchbrechen aber auch gerne mal die 2GB Marke.
> ...



Die behaupteten 30% kann ich nicht bestätigen. Egal welches Spiel ich getestet hatte (BF3, GW2,...) es kam nie mehr als 56 MB Unterschied raus, wenn ich von 2560x1080 auf 1920x1080 umstellte. Ich werde aber noch alles schön Dokumentieren und Bilder machen und dann in deinen Thread posten.


----------



## Norisk699 (15. Juni 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Fehlsichtigkeitskorrektur erfolgt bei der Ocolus über austauschbare Linsen; bisher sind drei verschiedene verfügbar, wenn die Brille auf dem Markt ist wird sich die Auswahl aber wohl erhöhen, schlimmstenfalls kannst du auch welche anfertigen lassen.



Ich bin kein Optiker oder ähnliches, deswegen kenne ich mich nicht gut aus. Zumindest dürften die Standard-Linsen für mich nicht reichen weil ich habe 1. viel Dioptrien  / 2. Zylinder / 3. Achse...   also ziemlich kaputt der ganze Sehapparat 
Da brauch ich wohl mal ne Sonderanfertigung. Ich habe auch schon daran gedacht dass sobald das 1080p-Developer-Kit rauskommt (siehe E3-News) dass ich mir das hole und mal beim Optiker meines Vertrauens vorbeischaue *g*


Zum 29Zöller:
Ich habe mich vorerst entschlossen im Juni/Juli zuerst einen kleinen Selbstversuch durchzuführen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea-24.html#post5368273

Grund: Ich habe mir mal einen "in echt" angeschaut. Die Dinger sind schon saucool, aber die Bildqualität (Auflösung) finde ich nur mittelmäßig (wie bisher bei meinem derzeitigen Monitor).

Mich reizt weiterhin das Ultra-Wide aber nach langem Hin- und Herüberlegen bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass 
eine reine Aufrüstungssteigerung von 1920x1080 auf 2560x1080 nicht ausreichend für das investierte Geld ist. 

Ich denke ich muss wohl doch noch auf eine "Quad-HD-Auflösung" bei einem 21:9er warten... 

Sorry dass Ihr euch jetzt schon Gedanken gemacht habt, aber der persönliche Eindruck wie einer dieser Monitore vor mir stand hat mir zwar gefallen, aber es "hat nicht gefunkt" (also keine Liebe auf den ersten Blick wegen der "normal guten" 

Auflösung). Einen Quad-HD Monitor mit PLS-IPS-Panel hab ich im Vergleich dazu gesehen und "da hat es gefunkt"...

Tja...was soll man machen... wo die Liebe hinfällt sag ih da nur... 


Aber jetzt werd ich wohl dringend die 770er brauchen mit  2560x1440


----------

